# How To Attach Slingshot Bands To The Pouch?



## PeterG

I have several home made slingshots, and I am having trouble attaching the thera-bands to the pouches.

Currently, I'm using a method where I have holes punched on each side of the leather pouch, and the band is simply knotted through the hole. This method has proved to be very poor however, and the knot often slips through. I also have the problem of the band tearing when I am tying the knot.

Please let me know what the proper method is.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Here are several ways to attach rubber to the pouch! -- Tex
http://melchiormenzel.de/making_rubber_pouch.html


----------



## PeterG

Tex-Shooter said:


> Here are several ways to attach rubber to the pouch! -- Tex
> http://melchiormenzel.de/making_rubber_pouch.html


Thanks!


----------



## Snipez1978

Also check out johns video it shows you on here how to tbg to the pouch it's the same method me any many more use






Atb rob


----------



## Hit and run

I tie them to the pouch as in the video (Johns) but I use waxed string instead of thin strips of elastic because binding with elastic slightly rotated the bands so the pouch didn't hang 90 degrees turned to the bands. (Mostly used for OTT slingshots)
Another way to bind them is to fold the band like a staple. This way the pouch and band will hang in the same plane. (mostly used for TTF slingshots)


----------



## lobodog2

Where do you get the waxed string?


----------



## melvin

Lobodog2,
I've got some waxed string that I purchased from a hobby shop that had a big leather crafting section,used for sewing knife sheaths and anything the got rough use. Might try a Hobby Lobby or Tandy store.
Melvin


----------



## ZDP-189

Try the Z-Type attachment. That's the fastest method.

However the best is to tie with elastic:

Thread the bands through the pouch
Stretch the bands
Wrap a 3mmm elastic tie under tension tight around twice
Tie with a reef knot

I don't like to tie with string and a constrictor knot. I especially don't like constrictor knots sealed with glue.


----------



## Charles

For waxed string, try pre-waxed dental floss from the drugstore ... I would use the flat stuff rather than the round stuff, as the flat will be less likely to cut the band.


----------



## cheese

i use zip ties.the zip ties are rough and cause the bands to wear out at the pouch end first so they dont hit you in the face if they snap.its kind of like tapering but the bands last longer.


----------

